

No, German Scientists Have Not Confirmed the “Impossible” EMDrive - givan
http://io9.com/no-german-scientists-have-not-confirmed-the-impossibl-1720573809

======
gus_massa
Some numbers to compare:

They got 20uN with a 700W magneton, that is 20uN/700W = 0.03 mN/KW. (Probably
some energy is "lost" and the "real" efficiency is higher, but when you claim
to break the physics law the measurements must be foolproof.)

The maximal theoretical output of a device that don't break the currently
accepted physics laws is 1/c = 0.0033 mN/KW. So this measurement is 10x bigger
than the theoretical maximum.

The 18-month-to-Pluto calculation use 0.4 N/KW = 400 mN/KW, that is
approximately one half of the maximum claim of any of this device family, but
most experiments get much smaller results. The 0.4 N/KW is 130,000x bigger
than the theoretical maximum and 13,000x bigger than what they got in this
experiment. So if a device with the same output of this experiment, the trip
to Pluto will be much longer.

(Disclaimer: Just to be clear, I think this is only an experimental error.)

